# Bowfishing is not just for freshwater



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

You can still shoot stingrays, flounder and mullet in Texas.
Not to mention some very big gar in the bays. Carp and Buffalo
in brackish water, such as Trinity River around Anahuac.
In lousiana you can shoot redfish and drum and sharks. I'll
be trying for a shark this summer.


----------



## Eric H (May 16, 2007)

Cool I'm Excited About Getting Out There And Bagging My First Anything Lol


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is a pic from a couple years ago at Anahuac. 35 and 40 lb gator gars. Got a couple sting rays and sheephead that night.


----------

